# Thumping in the night



## pinksalamander (Jul 20, 2008)

Archie keeps thumping really loudly in the middle of the night. Everytime he does it he will continuously do it for about 5 minutes until someone goes and pays attention to him. Its usually at around 4 or 5 in the morning, so its horrible to go and tend to him. The other night he did it for ages I went down and gave him a bit of cabbage and he shut up. Last night he was being really really awful all night, thumping, throwing things around. I put a torch down there as soon as he woke me and there was nothing there, so I don't get why he would be upset about something.

This morning my neighbours complained saying that John, who has a bedroom in a similar place as me on our house said he didn't get much sleep last night, and Stuart, who has a room at the other end of the house said he got woken up too.

I feel really bad, it doesn't bother me that much, but its clearly bothering everyone else and I don't want to be a nuisance. 

Its clearly not a boredom issue, well I don't think so, because he has loads of toys. 

We've decided he shall now have to go into the small hutch (it makes less noise when it gets thumped on because it has more solid floors) at night and we are going to place thick blankets on each floor to try and reduce the noise.

I tried mentioning to my Mum we could just have them (or at elast him) as indoor bunnies but still no 

Any advice? I'm really at a loss, its not just my own problem now, its my neighbours and I feel awful!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

I remember Bennett used to do that when we first had him. We were in the top unit of an apt. ourselves. He didn't have his own room yet, just a cage in the den. Something in the night would just seem to spook him. We finally came up with the idea to put a big towel on top of the cage around the front -- thinking like a bunny that if he couldn't see scary woozles, the woozles couldn't see him either. It worked, finally some peace and quiet at night!! Give it a try, especially if he's outside. It might help ::fingers crossed::


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 20, 2008)

We already put a blanket down over the hutch at night.... thanks for the help me the woozles are clearly still bugging him!

Last night I saw a cat, our cat I think (in my half asleep state) which is weird because the cats walk past all day.

Just spoke to my Mum, basically told her I'd looked it up online and the only way to stop it was for him to be brought inside. I said it would likely make him not thump, or if he did at least it would be easy for us to go down and reassure him, and it wouldn't bug the neighbours.

She basically said:

Mum: Where would we put him? The only place is under the shelf in the utility room but its too damp with the tumble dryer
Me: What about getting rid of the dining table (we don't eat at the table, its basically junk mail dumping ground and cats play thing) and put a cage there.
Mum: We could put a little rabbit cage down and build a pen around it (see she's co-operating!)
Me: Yeah or build a NIC cage
Mum: What floor (its carpeted)
Me: Lino or coroplast.
Mum: We will have to test it out tonight and see (she told the neighbours that bear with us for two more nights and if he still wakes us all up we will sort something out for definate).

So now I kinda WANT him to thump, so I can make him an indoor bunny! She said she didn't like the smell but I said that they don't smell as long as they are cleaned out everyday and I said i'd be far more likely to clean them out everyday if they were inside (I clean out every other, every 3 days sometimes if its rainy).

So, lets all hope he thumps so I can bring him in! Of course I would like him to just stop thumping anyway but we will see.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, no advice but clever way to get your buns moved indoors!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 20, 2008)

I say try and not stop him! Get them/him inside!  If you're stuck for space, I made a three story cage in my (pretty small) bedroom and that works well, and causes the least bother for the rest of my family.  Maybe he thumps because he knows if he does, you will come out and give him attention, Maddie thumps if I haven't been up to see her in a while.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 20, 2008)

She brought up the issue herself later, which is good. She basically said its an absolute last resort, but then, after putting blankets down in the hutch to muffle the sound (it won't exactly stop it) there isn't another thing we can do! 

I have to say I don't think its him being scared. He seems to do it at dawn break, so I think it is when he has woken up and is saying 'I'm bored, come feed me/play with me/stroke me'

We will have to see how it goes.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 20, 2008)

Putting a cage in my room is literally (sadly) not an option, because I don't have a single gap, and even after that, I couldn't stand sleeping with an animal in my room because I have seriously good hearing and I can't get to sleep if there is a single noise. If the neighbour has his TV on in the house that isn't even attached to ours I will hear it and can't get to sleep.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Jul 20, 2008)

Ahh yeah rabbit in your room won't suit xD, I have to put up with thumping, shaking bars, chewing hay (which is surprisingly loud! :shock... haha but I can sleep not too bad with noise. Anyway :goodluck


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 20, 2008)

I cry too if I can't sleep. You know when you are really tired and you just want to sleep? I get like that ALL the time. It annoys me so much, when I had a hamster I used to have to put the cage in another room because it drove me insane!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## polly (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you can get him brought in it does sound like its a if I thump you will come and serve me sort of thing!


----------



## delusional (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha - you should try sleeping in our bedroom. Four bunnies, three guinea pigs and three gerbils. 

Fingers crossed they get to live indoors. If it is dawn that's waking him up, perhaps being indoors in the dark of the house, with curtains closed etc, he will sleep later? And I also find that stomping on NIC shelves doesn't make much noise, depending on the covering on the shelf.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, I hope he keeps thumping then I guess!  Archie sounds like a clever bunny to me- 'If I thump, maybe I can go live in the nice warm house!' 

I'd love to have a bedroom bunny. I don't mind sleeping with a little bit of background noise, and I actually have to have some daylight in my room, so I always sleep with the blinds slatted, so I have light in the room as soon as it gets light.... Steve has just had to get used to it now!

Erm... good luck keeping the neighbours awake! :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 21, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'd love to have a bedroom bunny. I don't mind sleeping with a little bit of background noise, and I actually have to have some daylight in my room, so I always sleep with the blinds slatted, so I have light in the room as soon as it gets light.... Steve has just had to get used to it now!


I sleep with the curtains fully open. First thing I do in the morning, close the blinds!

Last night, went down at 4.30am, LOTTIE was thumping like a crazy person. Then, at 5.30am, they were thumping, went down but don't know who it was (think it was Archie) so gave them both some brocolli and they didn't thump anymore.

I'm still working on it! I may suggest to my Mum could we put the run in the kitchen for the night just to 'show' her how much better it would be with them indoors.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Emily meant try to put blankets completely over the cage as well, so the rabbit cant see out, so not just on the floor to muffle the thumps.

Since the bun is outside, this is a bit more difficult, but I would normally suggest a nightlight, since that might help ease the bunnies fears. I'm not sure how you could go about that outside though, sorry.

good luck!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 21, 2008)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> I think Emily meant try to put blankets completely over the cage as well, so the rabbit cant see out, so not just on the floor to muffle the thumps.
> 
> Since the bun is outside, this is a bit more difficult, but I would normally suggest a nightlight, since that might help ease the bunnies fears. I'm not sure how you could go about that outside though, sorry.


They already have blanket down over the front, as well as blankets on the floors to muffle the sound. I don't think its fear at all, I think its attention. I mean, they get alot of attention anyway but they still demand it at half past four in the morning!

Stilly trying with my Mum, she says one other thing is that the space we would put them in is next to the radiator, which means we wouldn't be able to turn it on, and she says she will 'get cold' in the winter. She has a little heater next to her desk anyway, I said I would buy her another little heater if she needs it! 

I'm still working on it. She needs to make a decision quickly, because I can't keep disrupting everyone sleep all the time. I need to wait for my box of NIC grids to arrive (soon hopefully!) so I can at least make a little square cage for the kitchen, just to SHOW her how much better it will be.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

i hope they both keep thumping:clover:! and that your mom decides soon


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

It sounds like your mum is definately coming round to the idea if she's suggesting places they could live!  Good luck in convincing her! 

I hadn't thought about radiators either- our cage is currently in front of a little radiator, and obviously we're not using it since it's summer now, but I hadn't thought about winter! In our old house, Barney and Snowy's cage was partly against a radiator, but they loved it- they would cuddle up underneath it, and if they were out of their cage, they went and cuddled up under the other one.. :dunno Thinking about it, Mouse and Chalk always slept at the end of their cage that was closest to the radiator too! Strange bunnies! 

I say, get designing NIC cages- your mum sounds like she's ready to cave any day now! :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 21, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I hadn't thought about radiators either- our cage is currently in front of a little radiator, and obviously we're not using it since it's summer now, but I hadn't thought about winter! In our old house, Barney and Snowy's cage was partly against a radiator, but they loved it- they would cuddle up underneath it, and if they were out of their cage, they went and cuddled up under the other one.. :dunno Thinking about it, Mouse and Chalk always slept at the end of their cage that was closest to the radiator too! Strange bunnies!


Hmm, the radiator would run all down the side of the pen, I would think on about setting 1 it would be OK? It automaticaly turns off at 1am until 7am, I don't think it would be too much of a problem?

I'm really thinking about not having a NIC cage as such, but a NIC pen, with everything in it for him/them. I'd place it on a large piece of plywood that would sit flush with the wall and be covered with lino, and then screw small 'skirtings' onto the two exposed edges (it would be against 2 walls) so I could 'bend' the lino up the skirtnig to hold everything in. Then I could just give him a little warm hidey box with a blankey and all his toys and bits and litter tray out on the floor. When I'm home he will go in the run or in my room like usual anyway, but when my Mum is home, if she doesn't want him running about, then she could just leave him in there. He would still feel like part of the family I guess because she works there very late everynight. 

I spoke to her again and she kinda made out I was 'pushing' the subject too much, I showed her this page which says it all really! She also said what would happen when I go away to University. I said she would have to live with them for a year because I'd probably be in halls, but as soon as I live in my own house where I can have pets my personal menagerie will be moving in with me! She also said she didn't want a single poo or anything lying around the house 'because of the smell' so I said I would buy a dustbuster 

I'm going to prompt it again tonight when she gets home (or if she comes on MSN) because she needs to make her decision soon (I don't want to have to get up at half four again!) It will take a few days to sort everything out for it so the sooner she says 'yes' or 'no' the sooner we can get everything going.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

So I am sending vibes for them to thump right?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes! So she has to say yes to them being inside :biggrin2:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I hadn't thought about radiators either- our cage is currently in front of a little radiator, and obviously we're not using it since it's summer now, but I hadn't thought about winter! In our old house, Barney and Snowy's cage was partly against a radiator, but they loved it- they would cuddle up underneath it, and if they were out of their cage, they went and cuddled up under the other one.. :dunno Thinking about it, Mouse and Chalk always slept at the end of their cage that was closest to the radiator too! Strange bunnies!
> ...





> "I spoke to her again and she kinda made out I was 'pushing' the subject too much, I showed her this page which says it all really! "


Omg, I read that page, I've never heard of racoons pulling rabbits feet through hutches before? That's AWFUL! :shock: I'm glad we don't get raccoons over here, although I'm sure foxes can be just as bad... 

Also, I guess that Lottie must have *heard* you talking about bringing Archie inside, and cottoned on that if she thumps loudly, she might get to go in too LOL! Bunnies are too clever sometimes


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 21, 2008)

*ARCHIE IS COMING IN TONIGHT!

*Its only as a sort of trial, and it depends on if I can get the rabbit run into the kitchen (which I realy really hope I can!) but its one foot in the door! I texted my Mum saying I was going out (I won't see her before I leave) and said 'What shall I do about the rabbit? Shall I bring him in in the run', she said 'i think you will have to'

If I put Lottie in the small hutch (which makes less noise) I'm hoping she won't thump, or it will be muffled a bit, so then she can see that having him indoors is better.

Also considered bringing a bunny in my room and blocking off the part they usualy have, but I don't think I could handle it! And I have carpet, and Lottie likes to pee on soft things :biggrin2: 

I'm going to try and fit the run in now. Its going to be a mega pain so will probably have to leave it by the backdoor and put it back in when I go to bed, its like a 6ft x 3ft run, so its pretty big.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

Woohoo!! That's great news! 

Good luck fitting the run in through the door lol.... I'll bet Archie is pleased!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 21, 2008)

Yay! That's great that you're trying to keep him in the house! If he's in the house, will they allow you to later bring Lottie in, once they're bonded?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 21, 2008)

Archie is in, in his run. It really does take up the entire kitchen! Mother will not be happy when she gets home!

Lottie is in the little hutch with blankets down to muffle too much thumping.

I'm hoping if there are no thumping sessions tonight (at least not enough to wake me up) the point that rabbits + indoors = no thumping = no moody neighbours will drive the point home.

Here is his little home for the night! I'm hoping that he is super clean. I was told in the rescue he is super super clean but Lottie poos everywhere, and with swapping them over every other day I haven't managed to see if its really true. However, since I swept him out at about 2pm today and there is no stray poos anywhere.







Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2008)

Archie looks awfully comfy in his run. I hope he's a good bunner tonight and proves to your mom that he belongs inside.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww bless! I think he looks happier already!  

And woah, yes it is big! Lets hope you or your mum don't want a cup of tea or anything until he's up in the morning LOL! 

Now, I guess we're switching to 'no-thumping vibes' for Archie, but still to 'thumping' vibes for Lottie?!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 22, 2008)

Hold off on the thumping related vibes everyone! Lottie doesn't thump alot anyway, but as soon as they are bonded she will be indoors too. So no vibes currently needed!

OK... news! My Mum made a compromise and ARCHIE IS COMING IN. Maybe not tonight (depends if we can get to B&Q or not today). I wanted him in the dining room, she said instead we can have him in the larder 'at night only' (which means he will go in his run during the day like normal, and when she goes to work she won't know he isn't in his hutch!) The larder is where we keep our pots and pans, on these big wide shelves. The last shelf has alot of room under it and we keep cleaning products etc under there. On the other side of the little room is the washing machine and tumble dryer, which the water for pumps out into the garden through a little window anyway, and they both only go on during the day. 

One good thing is that the larder links to the kitchen, which is a place he can run about, but it has a solid door to shut him in at night. You can see the door to our larder in the pic above. It means that during the day when I'm pootling about the house he can have the run of the kitchen and the larder. The only thing we need to do is to clear out the junk under there and block off the edges of the washing machine with wire so he can't get down there. 

I'm very excited, it definatley isn't glamorous, the space is probably equal to less than the big hutch but just for night the space is good. Its tiled too. It does get a litle cold in there but in a way that is good. William always went out in the run everyday through the winter, because he slept and lived outside he was absolutley fine in the run (infact he was happier on chilly days!). Because the larder gets cold (its the last room on the house, no radiator) it means going outside on chilly days shouldn't be too much of a shock to him.

I'll get some pics later. I'm going to try and find a makeshift way of blocking off the washing machine for tonight if we don't get manage to do it properly by tonight.

And of course when they are bonded (which i'm still taking slowly!) they will both be in there together, to keep eachother warm :biggrin2:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 22, 2008)

So glad Archie has finally convinced your mum that he should be inside.  I think living in the larder will work fine since he will have a chance to run and play in the kitchen when he is awake. Congratulations on things working out for you. I'm anxious to see pics of your final set-up.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 22, 2008)

YAY:yahoo:!! i'm glad it's all (starting to)work(ing) out! now for Lottie onder::lookaround:nasty:.....who, me? plot? never!:whistling:wiggle

hehe, any way, congrats on getting Archie in!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 22, 2008)

I've cleared the room and mopped the floor. Its look so gross in there, I didn't realise how dirty it was but I haven't been able to clean it off much more. Its looks so gross! I will have to get pictures. My Mum is bringing some chicken wire home tonight to block off the edges of the washing machine. There are a few wires down there which I will turn off at night, its not the end of the world if he gets down there, just a little annoying!

Bought some vet bedding to put down in a box or something as I don't have a proper bed for him, he will have to make do with a cardboard box or something! Will get pictures soon.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww yay! So is he just going to sleep in there free-range sort of, without a cage? That's good! How did he do last night, did he thump at all?

I bet Archie is gonna love being an indoor bunny!


----------



## Jenk (Jul 22, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Haha - you should try sleeping in our bedroom. Four bunnies, three guinea pigs and three gerbils.


That's not a bedroom--that's a zoo with a bed in the middle of it.  Kudos to you for being able to sleep with all that nighttime activity going on around you. Personally, my allergies make it impossible to have a caged beastie in the bedroom. (It's bad enough that I haven't the heart to "evict" our cat from the bed at night.)

Jenk


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 22, 2008)

He didn't thump at all last night, at least I didn't hear it! Lottie started digging at half past 7, but then its half past 7, not half past four! It wasn't enough to wake you up and my neighbours can't complain about being woken at half past 7 anyway. 

He's going to be a sort of indoor/outdoor rabbit, at least while the weather is mild. He will still go out in the run during the day (I tend to do swapsies, depends on when I get home, but when I'm at school one rabbit will go in as soon as I'm home at about 2, and then another will go in around 5-8pm, then they will both come in my room during evening if I'm in, (seperated) or one in the kitchen or elsewhere, so its not really much different to what he is now. He can still go out in the hutch during the day if its nice weather and Lottie is in the run, or he can run around in the kitchen etc. I can open the door and set up wire across if the kitchen is busy, but so he isn't cooped up.

Just set up his room, its very bleak but its better than nothing! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------

